# Homeland Security has been put on alert!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Gotta drop by the PO tomorrow anyway & the Humi did need tidying up a bit.Soooo.....I figured why not?
2 of these are blind 5r trades I am sending out the rest are IED's.:whoohoo:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn, do you have anything left? Take cover BOTL!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ummm... .Ahem.

Me thinks that der be some booms in dem tings


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF? Go get em!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

NICE


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Ummm... .Ahem.
> 
> Me thinks that der be some booms in dem tings


Me thinks you could be right!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

you have got to be joking


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy $h!t John!You've gone mad!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

chip19 said:


> Damn, do you have anything left? Take cover BOTL!


Oh yea,got plenty more smokes left.Gotta make room for the Outlaw event next Saturday!:whoohoo:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy hell...


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Gotta drop by the PO tomorrow anyway & the Humi did need tidying up a bit.Soooo.....I figured why not?
> 2 of these are blind 5r trades I am sending out the rest are IED's.:whoohoo:


they is empty......


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> they is empty......


Wanna bet?????


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy smokes! Duck and cover people...:eeek:


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

holy F***!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Oh yea,got plenty more smokes left.Gotta make room for the Outlaw event next Saturday!:whoohoo:


I guess thats thinking ahead, and hits like that are sure to leave a mark!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Cluster bomb anyone?


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Big ass hurt *is coming to a few people.......... Go get them John :imconfused:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Christ man....have you no pity?!?!?!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeez, That looks painful as all hell. Poor, poor postman.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

:baffled:umm, ummm, :errrr:

Jon, how was them smokes, im a nice guy see:huh_oh:

doh!:sweat:


----------



## cubanito (Jun 10, 2006)

Gonna be a bunch of mail boxes needing replaced after this artillary explodes.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

The fun part is that on most of them I don't know who is getting what.I just built my bombs,picked my targets,put all the box's in a big pile,mixed them up & started writing names on them.There are some primo smokes,some so-so smokes & even a few ISOM's I think.Gonna be kinda like a big grab bag!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

JonDot said:


> The fun part is that on most of them I don't know who is getting what.I just built my bombs,picked my targets,put all the box's in a big pile,mixed them up & started writing names on them.There are some primo smokes,some so-so smokes & even a few ISOM's I think.Gonna be kinda like a big grab bag!


sounds fun!! surprises for everyone. i hope ones not a nuke!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

thats gonna hurt the cigar count!!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow :baffled::baffled:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice--A Bakers dozen of pure Dyno-mite


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

dddaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnn


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd say cluster bomb... but for some reason fluster bomb keeps popping in my head. Well ok, maybe the word isn't fluster


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

*DAMN!!*:arghhhh::baffled::brick: :sweat: :dribble:
A bunch of people are gonna get beat down w/this run! NICE!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wew wee--now that right there is some fine lookin ordinances---He'll you could buy a box just fur what it's going to cost to ship em--and have enough left over for a Gallon of Gas!

WEWWWWWWW-----WEEEEEEE

Get er dun Johnny Boy!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

DAmmmm ready to do alot of damage


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I'm surprised seronemike isn't up here jumping up and down in this thread lobbying to be one of the victims. :lol:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

13! At least you picked a lucky number


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

uh oh. here we go again. you guys are simply KRAZY!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems to me ther is some "overtime" to do for the PO. 
Great job John!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

time to take cover.:huh_oh:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

wow nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn man you have lost your mind!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man thats gonna make a big boom.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL!!!!! Doesn't look like the bomb forum is going to be short of posts this week!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go Get Em John. Everyone....Single file into the bunker... No pushing...No shoving....


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

If you just didnt empty your Humi, I'd bomb the snot out of you.....

Thanks JD.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> If you just didnt empty your Humi, I'd bomb the snot out of you.....
> 
> Thanks JD.


My Humi is far from empty my friend.Those bombs were just the overflo!:whoohoo:


----------

